# برنامج artcam pro 2010 كامل



## خالد الاقرع (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
احببت ان اقدم لكم البرنامج المحبوب لكم ولي ايضا
ههههههههههههههههه
ARTCAMPRO 2010





*Delcam ArtCAM 2010 Pro Service Pack 4.0 (x86/x64) | 1.93 GB*

Software solution for spatial modeling / machining, which allows you to automatically generate a virtual three-dimensional models from 2D drawings and elaborate on them control programs for CNC machine tools.


*About Delcam plc*

The company Delcam plc - a world leader in CAD engineering and design for the purpose of modeling, fabrication and control of complex products and tooling. The software is used in various industries including automotive, aerospace, engineering and energy, manufacture of plastic products, glass, ceramics, rubber products, as well as different packaging for tasks ranging from conceptual design to manufacture master models and tooling . Formally, the company was founded in 1977 after initial development at Cambridge University. The team purchased the company in 1989, and in 1997 the company became a public company. The company currently has over 400 employees worldwide, half of the staff is in England.

*About Delcam ArtCAM*

Delcam ArtCAM offers powerful, easy-to-use set of modeling tools, which gives the designer freedom to create complex spatial reliefs. ArtCAM embodies ideas into finished products much faster than is possible using conventional techniques. ArtCAM cope, even in cases where previously required manual refinement.

*Creating 2D elements*

ArtCAM allows you to create a relief with the use of imported vector or bitmap images created in any graphics editor. In addition, ArtCAM has its own set of tools for creating and editing vector and bitmap images.

*Create a 3D model*

ArtCAM allows you to create complex three-dimensional model of vectors and bitmap. Extensive simulation options allow you to create weave, texture, elements of extrusion and letters of constant height. Interactive tools of the sculptor in ArtCAM allow you to change a volumetric model in real time, allowing to achieve the effect of "manual" work.

*Machining strategy*

ArtCAM Pro is flexible machining strategies, which are rapid, accurate, and, most importantly, very reliable. Are such strategies machining, both 2D sample processing on the profile, the processing matrix / punch engraving. ArtCAM also allows you to handle the edge or do engraving on the midline, creating a simulation of hand-engraving.

Management software can easily create, save and edit. ArtCAM has a wide range of highly effective strategies for treatment in its database, which minimizes the time of preparation of CM and shorten the duration of treatment on the machine.

*Download (FileSonic)*

http://www.filesonic.com/file/468521991
http://www.filesonic.com/file/468522001
http://www.filesonic.com/file/468522011
http://www.filesonic.com/file/468522021
http://www.filesonic.com/file/468522031
http://www.filesonic.com/file/468522041
http://www.filesonic.com/file/468521971
http://www.filesonic.com/file/468521981

*Mirror (FileServe)*

http://www.fileserve.com/file/79ugnUU
http://www.fileserve.com/file/9cq6CXH
http://www.fileserve.com/file/92DAgcR
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wsnVwdu
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ZUyCsBC
http://www.fileserve.com/file/tMZgzaJ
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BcbE7sZ
http://www.fileserve.com/file/vauBUay
​


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (10 يونيو 2011)

سلام عليكم ربنا يكرمك اخى خالد بس ياريت تكون مجربه الملفات مساحتها كبيرة وحتاخد وقت فى التنزيل ياريت تطمئنا


----------



## خالد الاقرع (10 يونيو 2011)

توكل على الله يا اخي 
​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي خالد انا عندي البرنامج بس محتاج الكراك لحاله هل تقدر ترفعه منفصل؟


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 يونيو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي خالد انا عندي البرنامج بس محتاج الكراك لحاله هل تقدر ترفعه منفصل؟



ابشر يا غالي

التحميل بالمرفقات


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير يا زعيم 

استفسار صغير بعد اذن سعادتك هل أقوم بتشغيل هذا الملف من داخل مجلد الارت كام بعد تنصيبه؟
وهل سيعمل لمدة معينه ام سيستمر البرنامج في العمل دون الحاجة لتشغيل الباتش مرة اخرى او إعادة تنصيب البرنامج

وشكرا وجزاك الله خيرا ولا حرمنا منك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 يونيو 2011)

حياك الله اخي طارق
لا يا عزيزي يمكنك ات تشغل الكراك كما تريد انت المهم ان تختار مسار البرنامج فقط
اما المدة مفتوحة الى ما شاء الله
تحياتي


----------



## خالد الاقرع (11 يونيو 2011)

لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك جدا على اهتمامك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف حالك اخي خالد اتمنى ان تكون بخير وعافيه

الكراك لم يعمل مع البرنامج الموجود عندي ولذلم ليس امامي خيار سوى تحميل البرنامج الذي رفعته انت وجزاك الله خير

وعندما اجرب سأعطيك النتائج ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (13 يونيو 2011)

اهلا اخي طارق 
انا نزلت البرنامج والحمد لله يعمل بشكل رائع
مع جميع امكانيات البرنامج
يعني يا غالي
النسخة 100/100
والكراك تمام والحمد لله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا اخي خالد

جاري التحميل


----------



## ممدوح عوف (22 يوليو 2011)

الأخ الفاضل خالد ... هل تعمل هذة النسخه artcam 2010 مع الباتش المرفق معها و قمت بنفسك بتشغيلها بشكل عملى من فضلك الرد السريع المقنع


----------



## خالد الاقرع (23 يوليو 2011)

ممدوح عوف قال:


> الأخ الفاضل خالد ... هل تعمل هذة النسخه artcam 2010 مع الباتش المرفق معها و قمت بنفسك بتشغيلها بشكل عملى من فضلك الرد السريع المقنع



نعم يا اخي النسخة رائعة


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (24 يوليو 2011)

جاري التحميل يا أستاذ خالد
وربنا ييسر .. أصلي حملت البرنامج ده 3 مرات قبل كده من مواقع مختلفة , ولا مرة اشتغل.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (25 يوليو 2011)

أخي الكريم خالد الأقرع
قمت بتحميل البرنامج كاملاً كما أدرجته باللينكات المرفقة.
ثم قمت بفك البرنامج وعمل install
ثم قمت بفك الـ patch 
ورغم ذلك عند تشغيلي للبرنامج ظهرت لي الرسالة كما بالصورة المرفقة.

هو أكيد انا عندي مشكلة إما في الويندوز أو طريقة الفك .. فياريت لو عندك حل للمشكلة دي تتفضل بطرحه.

وأنا عموماً حجرب أعمل كوبي منه على اللاب توب بتاعي وأجرب أفكه من جديد وأقول على النتيجة


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 يوليو 2011)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> أخي الكريم خالد الأقرع
> قمت بتحميل البرنامج كاملاً كما أدرجته باللينكات المرفقة.
> ثم قمت بفك البرنامج وعمل install
> ثم قمت بفك الـ patch
> ...



اخي العزيز
انت ليس عندك اي مشكلة في الوندوز
انتطر مني طريقة التفعيل 
بعد حاولي ساعتين ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 يوليو 2011)

تفضل الشرح اخي العزيز
في المرفقات​


----------



## mohdelgamal (2 أغسطس 2011)

أخي الكريم
جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الكبير
عندي مشكله في البرنامج بعد التثبيت واتباع التعليمات وتفعيل الباتش
اظهر لي رساله خطأ للدنجل
ارجو ان تساعدني في حل هذه المشكله
وتحياتي لك مقدمًا


----------



## ceso (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لجهودك الكبيرة اخي العزيز . لكن البرنامج لم يعمل بسبب الكراك فممكن الكراك او الباتش ؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (11 أغسطس 2011)

والبرنامج لم يعمل معي أيضاً رغم النصيحة الأخيرة للأخ خالد الأقرع , ولذلك فكنت قد سألته عن الويندوز لأن الويندوز عندي هو إكس بي , ومن الممكن أن يكون الكراك مصمماً للعمل مع ويندز فيستا أو ويندوز 7 فقط لا غير.

فهل الإخوة الذين حاولوا تثبيت البرنامج لديهم ويندوز فييستا أو ويندوز 7 ؟؟
والأخ خالد الأقرع ما نوع الويندوز الذي على جهازه ؟؟

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## kocher (12 أغسطس 2011)

والبرنامج لم يعمل معي أيضاً windows 7 64bit


----------



## opmm6_ta (12 أغسطس 2011)

*كيف حالك استاذ خالد*

اريد الاستفسار عن المكائن
ممكن ترسلي رقم تلفونك
شكراً


----------



## Ali Zaatar (13 أغسطس 2011)

خالد الاقرع قال:


> تفضل الشرح اخي العزيز
> في المرفقات​



أخي العزيز لم أقدر قراءة الملف المرفق


----------



## Ali Zaatar (13 أغسطس 2011)

kocher قال:


> والبرنامج لم يعمل معي أيضاً windows 7 64bit



والبرنامج لم يعمل معي أيضاً windows 7 64bit


----------



## Ali Zaatar (14 أغسطس 2011)

هل هناك أحد من الاخوة تبت البرنامج ونجح معاه ممكن يعطينا الخطوات بطريقة واضحة ؟


----------



## أسامة الصواف (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ..
بداية أحب ان أشكر الأخ خالد على هذا المجهود الجميل..
اقوم الآن بتنزيل اجزاء البرنامج بقي اثنان فقط .. سأقوم بتنصيب البرنامج وتوثيق خطوات العمل.. في حال عمله بشكل جيد ان شاء الله ساقوم بنشر الشرح في المشاركة التالية...


----------



## Ali Zaatar (15 أغسطس 2011)

أسامة الصواف قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> بداية أحب ان أشكر الأخ خالد على هذا المجهود الجميل..
> اقوم الآن بتنزيل اجزاء البرنامج بقي اثنان فقط .. سأقوم بتنصيب البرنامج وتوثيق خطوات العمل.. في حال عمله بشكل جيد ان شاء الله ساقوم بنشر الشرح في المشاركة التالية...



شكرا للأخ أسامة على المجهود
في انتظار مساهتك


----------



## sahm85 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اشكرك يا أخ خالد علي هذا البرنامج ولكن بما أنك الوحيد الذي استطاع تشغيل هذا البرنامج فاطلب منك أن تشرح لنا كيفية تشغيله خطوه خطوه وبالصور وبالترتيب حتي لاتحدث أخطاء ولك جزيل الشكر 
وأرجو السرعه في الرد لأني بالفعل نزلته وجربت أشغله زي ما قولت لكن أعطاني رساله 
Unable to locate licence (PAF) file. Do you want to browse for it ?
(PAF) Erroe = 4Line = 8191


----------



## hotday (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل

اواجه نفس المشكله اللتي ذكرها الاخ الالذي قبلي ونفس الرساله 
ارجو الافاده


----------



## ahmed bakry (9 أكتوبر 2011)

نفس المشكلة ممكن حد يعطينا الكراك الصحيح


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (9 أكتوبر 2011)

خليك في الصف يا استاذ أحمد بكري على ما ييجي دورك هههههههههههههههه

الواحد بيهزر من غلبه سامحوني


----------



## خالد الاقرع (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اعتذر اخوتي عن الانقطاع
كنت اصنع ماكينة جديدة الى احد الاخوة
اما بالنسبة للشرح ابشرو بالخير سوف اضع لكم شرح مصور
انتظروني​


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

تم اغلاق الموضوع
المشرف


----------

